
James Woods gets permission to sue his Twitter abuser - jamescustard
http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/11/james-woods-vs-twitter/
======
bobby_9x
People have gotten fired and had mobs of hashtag warriors try to destroy their
personal lives for merely stating facts or a personal opinion.

Yet, the same mobs of people somehow think they are allowed to say the worst
things, with no consequences.

I'm glad Woods is going after people like this. If anything, it might put a
stop to some of the nonsense.

